# Blu-ray player wanted or ideas...



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

Looking for a new blue ray player.. looking to spend around $150.. any ideas on a good quality player would be helpful.. thanks..


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I moved this to the Blu-ray player forum where I believe you will get more recommendations.

Have you considered the Panasonic DMP-BDT210 Integrated-Wi-Fi 3D Blu-ray DVD Player for $139?

It seems to have pretty good ratings.


----------



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks sonnie .. just posted there I get the video forum..


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

I love my Sony BDP-s380. it can be found for $140.


----------



## bigjbk (Jan 28, 2012)

I do not recommend Samsung. I purchased one that will not play the Starwars box set in Bluray. Look elsewhere.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Here's one more to the list 

Sony BDP-S580...$129.99


----------



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

Ares said:


> Here's one more to the list
> 
> Sony BDP-S580...$129.99


I'll second this!
The Costco version (BDP-BX58 ) can be found slightly cheaper usually - if you have a Costco membership. I have it and the previous model (S570) and really like both.


----------



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks guys.. ill keep it in mind.. not sure if I want to spend more and buy a premium one or a lower end..


----------



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

Any particular features you are looking for?

I was looking into Oppo - but decided that I didn't NEED the extra features enough to justify 5x the price.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

If you are wanting to spend more for a premium unit, I don't think there is any better option than the OPPO. If not I think the Panasonic DMP-BDT210 is one of the best all around. Right now I think the best value player is the Sony BDP-S580. I have had both and do not hesitate to recommend either.


----------



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

Sony bdp bx18????? What should I do.. wife brought it home tonight...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hook it up?


----------



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

Will update friday


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

You have a wife willing to go out and purchase electronics - that's a keeper! :bigsmile:


----------



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes.. we both used to be into car audio.. wish I could put the money I had in last system in my surround setup ;-?


----------



## donnymac (Nov 6, 2009)

I have to also cast my vote for the Panasonic BDT-210. Do a google search and it can be had for right at $100. One of the best players of 2011.


----------



## Technosponge (Oct 28, 2011)

I am owner of 110 panny and am very happy. If you don't need wifi I've seen it sub 100 a few times. It's been an excellent 3D player as well.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Sonnie said:


> I moved this to the Blu-ray player forum where I believe you will get more recommendations.
> 
> Have you considered the Panasonic DMP-BDT210 Integrated-Wi-Fi 3D Blu-ray DVD Player for $139?
> 
> It seems to have pretty good ratings.


:T:T


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

Does anyone know what the differences are between the DMP-BDT210 and the new DMP-BDT220? Do blu-ray players usually have any significant improvements from year to year?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

MikeBiker said:


> Does anyone know what the differences are between the DMP-BDT210 and the new DMP-BDT220?


10? :huh: (couldn't resist)


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Mike,
I believe the 220 is going to have improved video processing, probably more for streaming videos than Blu-ray discs as I believe it will support native 1080p from Netflix. It is also in a different chassis and from the looks of it, it is comparable to the DMP-BDT110 other than Wi-Fi. I'd guess the DMP-BDT320 would be 2012 equivalent to the 2011 DMP-BDT210.


----------



## yammyguy (Oct 4, 2011)

I have the OPPO BDP-83SE and it's a wonderful player. SACD's are sensational. Upscaled DVD is hard to beat. Once you've played some good quality Blu ray material, it's hard to even consider another machine.


----------

